

Meet Nodeload, the new Download server - pufuwozu
http://github.com/blog/678-meet-nodeload-the-new-download-server

======
pufuwozu
I think it's really awesome that node.js is being used in something as large
as GitHub. It shows how stable node.js is getting.

Are there any other large environments using node.js?

~~~
felixge
We're announcing/launching <https://transloadit.com/> later on today. The
service (not the website) is written entirely in node.js.

So far we have processed 55k internal jobs for our test users, where each job
is usually tied to 3 or more command line scripts executing. Probably not as a
big as GitHub, but afaik, we're the first SaaS/IaaS product build with
node.js.

~~~
yesbabyyes
Great idea! Good luck!

------
swolchok
What is so great about node.js? libevent has been around for ages, and it's
got Python bindings (pyevent)...

~~~
pufuwozu
1\. The core library is completely event-based and most of the third-party
libraries are event-based. Not true for Python, Ruby, etc.

2\. JavaScript has grown in an event-based environment (browsers). Any serious
JS developer is already familiar with event-based programming because of it.

It's debatable whether JS syntax is very event friendly, however (CoffeeScript
has made an attempt at fixing it).

~~~
kneath
In fact the source of nodeload is written in CoffeeScript

